

Meet Steven, the context-aware, lifelogging emoji app - ccarella
http://blog.steventheapp.com/

======
ericcj
I'm one of the developers. Would love to hear people's feedback. We're trying
to create an automatic but fun way to stay connected, and building some
interesting contextual awareness along the way, e.g.
[https://steventheapp.com/e/Q1fJnL/subway](https://steventheapp.com/e/Q1fJnL/subway)

~~~
LeoPanthera
Why emoji and not arbitrary icons?

~~~
supercoder
If they were using their own icon set I'd probably be asking the same question
in reverse.

Emojis are becoming a very well known icon set among loads of different
people, and I think it's smart when people capitalise on that to enable new
things.

------
vbsteven
As a guy named Steven that used to be working on a context-aware life logger
and now has an emoji app side project, this post made my day.

~~~
tylerhowarth
amazing. so happy we could make your day!

------
vicwhiten
I hate being 'that' guy, but any chance of an android version?

~~~
bcherry
We would love to be on Android. We focused on iOS first because we've been
exploring the space over the past two years with new products every few months
to find something that sticks. This is the first app we've launched, and you
can bet that we will bring it to Android as soon as we have the resources!

~~~
reconbot
That's a reasonable response. I've got another vote for android, but I'll hold
onto it and be jealous of my iphone friends. They seem to be enjoying it.

------
Tiktaalik
How long until it hits the Canadian store?

